# I'm being followed!



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The Fire does not have GPS. Can anyone explain how the Mapquest App knows my exact location at all times?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Christmas Elves - they have to know where you are at all times during the Christmas season.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

Location can be determined using a Wi-Fi connection, although it's not as accurate as GPS.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

enodice said:


> Location can be determined using a Wi-Fi connection, although it's not as accurate as GPS.


What I was just about to say.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I assumed that was the answer. I am just surprised at the accuracy. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The iPad does the same thing.  There is location information in WiFi connections, so even if you can't actually connect to a particular WiFi connection, the software can use it to show your location.  I'm sure someone can explain the technical part better, but that's how it works.  I've actually used it on a WiFi only iPad while traveling.  I make sure the mapping data for the area is downloaded to the device before we leave WiFi, and it tracks quite well on the map.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Christmas Elves - they have to know where you are at all times during the Christmas season.


Ha ha!! This was funny!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The iPad does the same thing. There is location information in WiFi connections, so even if you can't actually connect to a particular WiFi connection, the software can use it to show your location. I'm sure someone can explain the technical part better, but that's how it works. I've actually used it on a WiFi only iPad while traveling. I make sure the mapping data for the area is downloaded to the device before we leave WiFi, and it tracks quite well on the map.


http://www.skyhookwireless.com/howitworks/

Although the elves make for a better story!!


----------



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

Elves.......I knew I wasn't nuts!


----------

